# where can i get Custom plastisol transfers made...



## adicted2art (May 4, 2009)

Im looking to get some custom screen print transfers made i believe there called plastisol transfers,anyway i want to know if i can make them my self or what type of process it goes through to get made.I run a custom clothing line where i handpaint each and every shirt by hand .I customize shirts for celebs all the time,i make shirts,hats, hoodies,thermals and so much more but im looking to expand my articulate skill with some custom transfers some one please help me


----------



## skinner1691 (May 1, 2007)

Try VersaTranz in Plymouth Mi. they do small and large runs of transfers. Phone # is 888-414-7604 ,Tell them Bob from IN THE SPIRT in Newaygo Mi. sent you


----------



## adicted2art (May 4, 2009)

hmm plymouth meeting isnt that in jersey?do they have a site?


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Do a search on this forum and you will find threads that list the many plastisol manufacturers.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

adicted2art said:


> Im looking to get some custom screen print transfers made i believe there called plastisol transfers,anyway i want to know if i can make them my self or what type of process it goes through to get made.I run a custom clothing line where i handpaint each and every shirt by hand .I customize shirts for celebs all the time,i make shirts,hats, hoodies,thermals and so much more but im looking to expand my articulate skill with some custom transfers some one please help me


Here's a list of companies that do custom transfers: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you have screen printing equipment, you can also make your own. Here is a tutorial: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t14049.html


----------



## mr300s (Nov 10, 2009)

Rodney said:


> Here's a list of companies that do custom transfers: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


I was glad to see Semo Imprints on his list bre is great to deal with awesome prices & quick at everything including emails good luck

here is her email
[email protected]


----------



## adicted2art (May 4, 2009)

sorry guys still kinda lost anyone know a video tutorial link or something?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

A video tutorial for buying transfers or printing transfers? Unless you already have printing equipment and the knowledge to use it, don't bother trying to print your own. The learning curve is too steep and you'll end up spending thousands of dollars to get started and hundreds more in waste trying to learn. Just call one of the companies that has been recommended, like Versatrans, and ask for samples. Do you have a heat press yet?


----------



## adicted2art (May 4, 2009)

yes i have a heat press i got it off ebay a while back 3 yrs ago i only used it 2-3 times since i got it, its still brand new....


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Shawn, Answer all of Rick's questions so we can give you some direction.


----------



## adicted2art (May 4, 2009)

well i dont have a silk screen setup but i print from a printer.i have some knowledge on silkscreening i have done some printing and know the basics.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

adicted2art said:


> well i dont have a silk screen setup but i print from a printer.i have some knowledge on silkscreening i have done some printing and know the basics.


if you don't have a silkscreen setup, you won't be able print your own transfers. Check out the suppliers link that Rodney posted above, and request some samples before making a decision on who to order with..


----------



## adicted2art (May 4, 2009)

okay i will do so.


----------

